

Da Vinci's To-Do List - deepakprakash
http://www.npr.org/blogs/krulwich/2011/11/18/142467882/leonardos-to-do-list

======
deepakprakash
"Draw Milan"! Seriously!?!?

And I thought RTM was cool. :/

